# Perch Eyes



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you use Trout Eyes to catch Perch or do they prefer Perch Eyes?


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Only part of trout that may be used is the eggs. Perch parts may only be used on certian waters. Read your proclaimation! Perch eyes are awsome bait to use for perch/panfish.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats Right...Thanks nate


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Not really a "hijack"...

Anyone have any tricks to removing Perch eyes? I've seen the little tools at Sportsman's, but thought I would just try with my filet knife. I can't get them out without making some sort of mess. Suggestions?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nail clippers. Use the handle thingy on a pair of nail clippers. It's perfect.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I make a tool out of a paper clip and a piece of wood dowell.
I wrap the straightened out paper hook around a drill bit and then use plyers to twist the two ends together. Clip the twisted ends to size.
I then drill a hole in the end of the dowell and screw the ends of the clip into the dowell.
Cheap and easy.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have one of Grandpa D's special made tools and it works like a charm! Thanks Grandpa D!!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Would an edge need to be sharpened? I've noticed the eye gets stuck on "connective tissue" and doesn't come out to easy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Would an edge need to be sharpened? I've noticed the eye gets stuck on "connective tissue" and doesn't come out to easy.


No, doesn't have to be sharpened.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I have one of Grandpa D's special made tools and it works like a charm! Thanks Grandpa D!!!


I have lost mine.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll have some with me at the Ice Party.
Stop by and get one from me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK

They are cool.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds like a million dollar idea


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting to know, I was going to just dig them out with the pocket Knife but see that might not work so well.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

You don't need a tool to get the eyes.
Here is a very easy way to do it.
1st- sick your pointer finger in the mouth of the perch.
2nd- with your pointer in the mouth push at the back of the eyeball to raise the eye as far out of the socket as you can
3rd- take your tumb nail and scrape the eye ball out starting form the under side.
Just a quick flick or two with the thumb and they are out.
You can remove eyes very quickly this way.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> You don't need a tool to get the eyes.
> Here is a very easy way to do it.
> 1st- sick your pointer finger in the mouth of the perch.
> 2nd- with your pointer in the mouth push at the back of the eyeball to raise the eye as far out of the socket as you can
> ...


Thanks for the tip


----------

